# Mail sur iPad 1 16G  WI-FI



## Bladep (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis un certain temps (changement de serveur et donc d'adresse), j'ai une série de messages que je n'arrive pas à supprimer (messages vides) ou que je supprime + vidange de la corbeille.
Malheureusement, ils reviennent sans cesse (certains de 2011)  

J'ai un compte entrant pour mon ancien opérateur.
Un compte du nouveau (entrant/ sortant).
Un compte "public" gmail.

Faut-il faire une restauration des paramètres d'origine lors des mises à jour avec mon iMac 27 et recommencer à zéro   ?

Merci pour vos lumières et bonne soirée


----------

